# need advice to start new homesteading business



## windmillacres (Aug 18, 2005)

OK, I'm CONSIDERING starting a small farmers market and small home shop selling extras off my homestead. Although homesteading for 13 yrs, never did this due to homeschooling and trying to build the farm. Grad 2, 1 kid left, and think it might be time. I have done some brainstorming but what is your biggest advice? What do I most need to know? I am ordering Ken's e-book, but is there a website or forum where I can specifically get ideas and info on such topics as legalities of selling certain items, sales tax, income taxes, marketing strategies,reselling other people's products, etc.? the following is a possible list of products so far....
goat's milk soap ( selling raw milk is illegal in Iowa)
eggs
baked goods
produce, herbs
bedding plants
woodcarvings (my son's)
honey
flower arrangements
No Greater Joy books
Baker Creek Seeds

I have considered pros and cons and phases I would try to grow into it. I really would like to just make enough to pay for the animals feed expenses so we can feel more self sufficient. I appreciate your help and if there are any other homesteaders near the Cedar Valley in Iowa please let's find each other!! Everyone around here are commerical big buisness farmers. Thanks!!! Kathie in Iowa


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Will this be a farmer's market where you only sell what you have, or is this a deal where other farmers can show up and sell their stuff?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Sell peacock feathers for cat owners...unless you have an friendly ostrich handy.
Sell loose flowers.
Sell mature patio tomato plants already potted.
Decorative ceramic pots for house plants.
Small evergreen funeral wreathes.
Personal sized carrot cake slices.
Cheap sunglasses...ask Nomad
Pot holders with bees or sunflowers on them. Aprons too.


----------



## windmillacres (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, what a list of ideas of stuff to sell! i am trying to focus on things I already have or do, but those are some unique products. I mistyped my first post. I was talking about selling at farmers markets in my area, and then possible starting my own home shop attached to my greenhouse. I know you're probably thinking, so everybody sells at farmers markets, go sell your stuff! Well I never have, and I want to do this right so it ends up being successful. I think I could sell the soap on Ebay or whatever, that would be in Phase 3. Phase 1 I wanted to start this summer with a few things I already have to sell at farmers market in our local town. Is it smarter tostick with small town costing pretty low to sell, or paying $100 for a summer slot in our big metro area of Waterloo 50,000? All you business experts out there please give me some advice! Thanks!!!!!!!! Kat


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

blufford said:


> Sell peacock feathers for cat owners...unless you have an friendly ostrich handy.
> Sell loose flowers.
> Sell mature patio tomato plants already potted.
> Decorative ceramic pots for house plants.
> ...


That is so funny you mention the funeral things.

I have been doing live flower arrangements for my church for years, and silk arrangements for family cemetary as well.

I am ASTOUNDED at the price of silks for this purpose at the craft stores!!!

:shocked: I have had great satisfaction making for about 15 20 dollars what costs about 75-100 dollars!

I'm sure there are many who are not willing to do their own or figure out how, so I agree that should be a seller.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

windmillacres said:


> Wow, what a list of ideas of stuff to sell! i am trying to focus on things I already have or do, but those are some unique products. I mistyped my first post. I was talking about selling at farmers markets in my area, and then possible starting my own home shop attached to my greenhouse. I know you're probably thinking, so everybody sells at farmers markets, go sell your stuff! Well I never have, and I want to do this right so it ends up being successful. I think I could sell the soap on Ebay or whatever, that would be in Phase 3. Phase 1 I wanted to start this summer with a few things I already have to sell at farmers market in our local town. Is it smarter tostick with small town costing pretty low to sell, or paying $100 for a summer slot in our big metro area of Waterloo 50,000? All you business experts out there please give me some advice! Thanks!!!!!!!! Kat


Personally, I don't think you are ever going to know until you get out there and try it.

I'd start with the local FM, cut your teeth on it, and grow into the larger town...unless you have enough to sell at both of them.

The bottom line is that it is going to take some experience to learn your markets...so get out there and make some money!!!!!!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I would start with produce, herbs and maybe eggs.
Check with the Dept of Agriculture to see if you need any thing special in the way of permits.
The way I look at it is anything that does not sell you can eat. No waste.
Then once you have established yourself add whatever items you want. But always be sure to do it legal. 
Sorry but I was at the Farmers market here a while back and one farmer was touting locally grown pineapple. I am in NY. Unfortunately the city folks never even questioned him. I do not like when others skirt the law to make money when it can be done the right way. Might take some extra work and money but worth it.

Around here the word Organic can get the FDA involved. You must not sell more than $5000.00 a year or then you need to be certified. Organically grown, all natural, farm fresh all get the customers to buy.
Also present your veggies in a way that is appealing. We have city folks, Foodies, call them what you will. Tie the herbs with a bit of cotton twine or better yet hemp and they will out sell the next guy using twist ties all day long.

Fresh cut flowers are another great seller here.

Work into baked, canned and prepared foods. But those I am sure need permits, might be worth it.

I have gotten my cheese license and sell out every week at the farmers market. It will take a while to pay off the equipment but at $400-$500 a week in cheese alone it will be sooner than I thought.

Good luck and just do it.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> I would start with produce, herbs and maybe eggs.
> Check with the Dept of Agriculture to see if you need any thing special in the way of permits.
> The way I look at it is anything that does not sell you can eat. No waste.
> Then once you have established yourself add whatever items you want. But always be sure to do it legal.
> ...


 
Leave some stem and leaves on your tomatoes. Maybe on your apples too. I just read somewhere that wood carved santas sell best around the holidays.:sing:


----------



## motherofmolly (Jul 21, 2011)

iris bulbs. My local area these are real popular. They are easy to grow (inital cost is around $10 per bulb for the fancier ones) and then just plant them. within a year they can get 4 times their size...


----------



## jdhopkins (Aug 4, 2011)

Windmillacres-I strongly encourage you to just take a leap and get started! I recently started taking my produce to our town's farmer's market and have had a good experience. I sell produce and, when I have time to make it, jams & jellies. I'm not making tons of money and it took a bit of trial and error to get started, but I am truly enjoying it.

One thing that caught me by surprise was the need to have your scale "certified" if you are pricing items by the pound. I just used a digital scales operated by battery and was surprised when the market master asked if it had been certified. When I said "no", she suggested I switch to a piece price or per box price. I did that and it worked out great.

Good luck! :happy:


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been a regular vendor at a local farmer's market 10 of the 11 years it's
been in operation.

Since it's so late in the market season this year I would suggest that you
attend the local farmer's mkt as often as you can this season, talk to the
vendors, tell them you plan to be a vendor, find out who 'administers' the
mkt and get a copy of the 'rules/vendor contract' or what, if any, formal
guidelines for vendors they use. 

Don't be 'shy' about asking lots of questions and opinions of market vendors
as most 'market' people are more than willing to share their experiences and
give info and advice to mkt prospective 'newbies'. After all, the larger the mkt
with the more vendors with varied product offerrings the bigger the 'draw' for
shoppers so new vendors are normally welcomed with open arms.

In Georgia the farmer's markets are required to function under the guidelines of
the Georgia Department of Agriculture. Mkt vendors in your area who sell the
kinds of things you intend on selling should be able to fill you in on the 'requirements' of selling produce, soaps, canned goods and other items.

In Georgia we are no longer allowed ( per legislation passed and put through by the GA Dept. of Ag. ) to sell anything canned except Jelly and Jam!

We vendors who made much of our $$ from making salsas, pickles, chow-chow, canned soups, canned veggies, etc. from things we grew on
our homesteads lobbied the legislative hearings and wrote letters to our
congresspeople, etc. but to no 'avail' 'big business' didn't want competition
in the small town stores and retailers so we farmers lost out on secondary
mkt for our produce!

In GA we are not allowed to sell or market cow or goat milk for human consumption HOWEVER those who want to sell their cow and/or goat milk
at the farmer's mkt can do so as long as they sell and mkt it as 'milk for pets'.

This is 'tongue in cheek' for sure as those who buy it are drinking it and/or
making cheeses with it and glad to get it and pay top dollar for it too! Check
out the Iowa laws regarding sale of cow and goat milk.

After you have 'introduced' yourself to your future 'fellow vendors' and mkt
manager and 'done your vendor prep homework' you will know more about
what you can and can't sell at the mkt. 

i.e., depending on the mkts. rules - you may only be able to sell what you or
someone on your homestead/farm produces, grows or makes. If that is true
then you will better be able to nail down your 'sell list'.

It's been my experience that mkt customers like to pigeonhole the vendors
by what they are used to seeing them selling and it seems to confuse and even
make some irritated when the vendor trys to introduce new items. For instance I used to be 'the Salsa Lady' for several years until the Dept. of Ag.
but a screeching halt to my sales.

I am nothing if not 'adaptive' and I switched gears over that winter and turned
my homebased 'hobby' of making my own soap and skin and body care products - using only ingredients found in nature, bee products and goat's milk - consiously formulated for those of us with 'maturing skin' - (i.e., which became my marketing demographic ) into lines of products that I thought
would appeal to the more 'mature' of my market regulars. 

Over the years I have been truly amazed at how much my skincare clients
- both male and female - have come to value, seek out and pay what I 
consider large amount of $$ for pure totally natural skin care products!

I also have a website from which I sell my skin care products: http://www.etcwebspace.com/users/gobles/ and have listings on several
farm sites such as Local Harvest and Real Time Farms and get many contacts
from those sites as well.

Good luck with your farmer's market venture and I hope you will enjoy it 
and that it is very profitable for you too.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> One thing that caught me by surprise was the need to have your scale "certified" if you are pricing items by the pound. I just used a digital scales operated by battery and was surprised when the market master asked if it had been certified.


Maybe that's to prevent this? LOL 








Not meant to be insulting, just a funny thought that came to mind.
Good luck in your endeavors!


----------

